# Minnkota Edge 55# 12v is tripping circuit breakers



## Seth (Jul 6, 2010)

My boat is 18' 3" long and has 8awg wiring from front to back of the boat. A 40 amp breaker is installed by the battery positive. The troller is a 55# 12v Minnkota Edge and it is supposed to draw 50amps on the highest speed. When I run the troller on speeds 4 and 5, it will trip the breaker. It happens fast on speed 5 and takes a little longer on speed 4. After it starts tripping, the breaker gets pretty warm and it will start tripping easier. Will I be ok going to a 50 amp breaker? Minnkota's "recommended" self brand breaker is rated at 60amps, but it also costs $40.

My friend had the same type of boat with the same wiring and always ran a 24v 70# MK Edge without ever tripping the breakers. On Minnkota's site, it says that the 24v 70# only drew 42 amps instead of the 50 like mine does.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 6, 2010)

You might want to try going with 6 gauge wire. I am running wire from the battery at the back of my boat to my 55 lb MinnKota trolling motor on the bow as well. I did the math and 8 gauge is just barely sufficient. I am going with 6 gauge.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 6, 2010)

+1 on the 6AWG wire. However, a 40 amp breaker isn't big enough for a 50 amp load, plain and simple. You can try the 50 amp, but it might still trip under the right circumstances. You probably need a 60 amp, and I know the self branded one is nuts. You might be able to find a 60 amp rated breaker that isn't Minn Kota branded, but I couldn't tell you where.


----------



## Seth (Jul 6, 2010)

I think I will try the 50 amp first off. When the breaker starts tripping, I checked the wires near the battery and they aren't warm at all. The breaker does have a little bit of corrosion on the connectors also which I'm sure doesn't help.

I normally only run the troller on 3 and sometimes 4 so I will try the 50 amp breakers for now. One of these days I want to get a 24v 80# thrust so I will definitely look at upgrading to 6awg wiring by that time. The 24v 80# draws 56 amps on max speed according to Minnkota's website.


----------



## Rat (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth said:


> My boat is 18' 3" long and has 8awg wiring from front to back of the boat. A 40 amp breaker is installed by the battery positive. The troller is a 55# 12v Minnkota Edge and it is supposed to draw 50amps on the highest speed. When I run the troller on speeds 4 and 5, it will trip the breaker. It happens fast on speed 5 and takes a little longer on speed 4. After it starts tripping, the breaker gets pretty warm and it will start tripping easier. Will I be ok going to a 50 amp breaker? Minnkota's "recommended" self brand breaker is rated at 60amps, but it also costs $40.
> 
> My friend had the same type of boat with the same wiring and always ran a 24v 70# MK Edge without ever tripping the breakers. On Minnkota's site, it says that the 24v 70# only drew 42 amps instead of the 50 like mine does.



I used 20 feet for the length of the conductor and 5% voltage drop, in conduit with extra thermal insulation. 
AWG = 6
AWG = 10 with no deraters

Save yourself some grief and buy the 60 Amp breaker now. You already have a breaker that is not sufficient, why buy another one? A 60 Amp breaker is going to be hard to find, and the Minnkota $40 one is not a bad price; Blue Sea sells one that is $49 or $59. 

Here it is, out of stock of course: Blue Sea 60 Amp breaker


----------



## Zum (Jul 6, 2010)

When you go to a 24 volt trolling motor,you will be able to get away with the smaller wire.You draw less amps with a 24 volt system,even though you have more lbs thrust.Thats why your friend has a smaller breaker.

Try a 50 or 60 amp on your trolling motor,it doesn't have to be a minn kota brand,you should be able to find them for around $10,shipped to you.I found one on ebay but theres alot of places that have them,google it..


----------



## KMixson (Jul 6, 2010)

Your circuit breaker may be getting weak also. After tripping off so many times some breakers seem to trip easier than the rating stamped on them. I would also go with the larger wire and circuit breaker if it is in your budget.


----------



## longjohn119 (Jul 6, 2010)

The solution is simple, you need a bigger breaker and I doubt 50 amp is going to cut it for long.

Breakers are real simple low tech devices that work on the basic principle that different metals expand at different rates when heated. They are also designed to intentionally need a lower and lower amperage to trip as a failsafe mechanism so once you trip the breaker a couple of times it'll start blowing at a lower amperage and eventually fail open.

Bottom line is you need a 60 amp breaker and yes it's ridiculous having to pay 40 bucks for a $6.95 breaker that doesn't really cost any more to make than a 40 amp breaker. Welcome to the wonderful world of getting shafted buying just about anything labeled 'Marine' where 6 little letters are used as an excuse to double the price and triple the profits


----------



## Zum (Jul 6, 2010)

This is what I've been using for the last 4 years,maybe it's no good,under $10?
Similar to this.https://www.iboats.com/Resettable-Circuit-Breaker/dm/cart_id.832303164--session_id.725466572--view_id.39690
https://www.iboats.com/Rig-Rite-12-Volt-Marine-Circuit-Breaker-with-Automatic-Reset/dm/cart_id.832303164--session_id.725466572--view_id.47142
https://www.iboats.com/24-Volt-Marine-Circuit-Breaker-With-Manual-Reset/dm/cart_id.832303164--session_id.725466572--view_id.39527
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400127985739 ...This one is 60amp...
I don't think 8 gauge is heavy enough,I'm not postive but 8 gauge limit is under 50 amps for any length?
Heres a good wire size formula site,scroll down to the bottom,type in your numbers.Your voltage drop should be below 1.
https://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm
Theres also this one at minn kota FAQ's.
https://www.minn-kota.com/Minn-Kota-faq/Minn_Kota_FAQ.htm
When I punched your numbers in on each site the voltage drop was 2.56,way over 1.
You never want your motor voltage to be less then 5% of your power source(12V)I read that somewhere.
NOTE...I'm not an electrician


----------



## Seth (Jul 6, 2010)

What about this one?

https://www.amazon.com/Powerwinch-P7837300AJ-Amp-Circuit-Breaker/dp/B0000AXRJC

I just did the conversion off the Minnkota website to determine proper power cable and I do need 6 gauge. For length I just used 20' because I'm sure I'm close to it.

20 * 2 = 40
(8awg) 40 * .032 = 1.28
(6awg) 40 * .02 = 0.8

Where should I get the trolling motor cable at? The boat currently has a red, black, and orange wire so that a 12v or 24v trolling motor can be used.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth said:


> What about this one?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Powerwinch-P7837300AJ-Amp-Circuit-Breaker/dp/B0000AXRJC
> 
> ...



6 gauge wire is hard to find. You might find it at Home Depot, but it won't be marine grade. I got mine at Cabelas (the dual wire stuff). Great Lakes Skipper also has it, but they wanted to charge me an arm and a leg for shipping.


----------



## Seth (Jul 6, 2010)

My current plug has three cables and wired for 12/24. If I redo the wiring with 6awg, can i run two cables and run it in straight 12 or 24 volt so I only need two runs instead of three?


----------



## Zum (Jul 6, 2010)

Just make sure you have the polarity right.


----------



## Seth (Jul 7, 2010)

Would I gain anything if I double up the two 8awg hot wires for my hot wire on the trolling plug and still used a single 8awg ground wire or would I also need to double up my ground wire as well? I've seen people do something like this when installing subwoofers in cars so they don't have to buy multiple sizes of speaker wire.

Here's a pic of what I had in mind.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 7, 2010)

Seth said:


> Would I gain anything if I double up the two 8awg hot wires for my hot wire on the trolling plug and still used a single 8awg ground wire or would I also need to double up my ground wire as well? I've seen people do something like this when installing subwoofers in cars so they don't have to buy multiple sizes of speaker wire.



You would still be pulling the same amount of amps through the circuit breaker.


----------



## Seth (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes I know, but will I then be safe to upgrade to a 50 or 60 amp breaker with doubled up 8awg? A 40 amp breaker is what 8awg is rated for on everything I read and that 6awg is what is required for a 50amp breaker or bigger.


----------



## Zum (Jul 7, 2010)

I think you would have to double the positive and negative,thats the complete loop.
Even then I don't know if it would be right.

I do know that's why you have to use the same size wire on the pos.side and the neg.side.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 7, 2010)

As far as where to get it, genuinedealz.com. Best prices I have found, excellent customer service (had to call them on the last order, as their website had an issue), and FREE shipping in the US. The wiring is a very good quality tinned marine wire, as are all their connections.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 7, 2010)

Seth said:


> Yes I know, but will I then be safe to upgrade to a 50 or 60 amp breaker with doubled up 8awg? A 40 amp breaker is what 8awg is rated for on everything I read and that 6awg is what is required for a 50amp breaker or bigger.



You will have to double the line on both sides the whole way from the battery to the motor. The larger the wire the less resistance it has which creates less heat. Circuit breakers trip on the heat generated in them. They are designed to be the weakest link between the battery and the item they are protecting. If you only double one side the other side will be the one getting hot.


----------



## Seth (Jul 8, 2010)

Well then there's no way around running bigger wire. It surprises me that they wouldn't just run 6awg to begin with. These boats are built for river bass fisherman who need a strong trolling motor. Hopefully it won't be too big of a deal to pull the bigger wires through. Are there any tricks that helps with pulling new wires such as lubrication so they slide easier?


----------



## moi (Jul 11, 2010)

Assuming a 50 amp load, if #8 wire is used there is a 0.512 volt drop, if #6 wire is used there is a 0.32 volt drop. Change the breaker & leave the #8 wire, imho.

:beer:


----------



## Zum (Jul 12, 2010)

moi said:


> Assuming a 50 amp load, if #8 wire is used there is a 0.512 volt drop, if #6 wire is used there is a 0.32 volt drop. Change the breaker & leave the #8 wire, imho.
> 
> :beer:


You most likely know your numbers way better then me but could you show or tell me the math you used to get those numbers?
I'm not being sarcastic,just wanting to know.
Using this site;
https://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm 
I am way higher,same with the minn kota site.


----------



## moi (Jul 12, 2010)

Zum said:


> moi said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming a 50 amp load, if #8 wire is used there is a 0.512 volt drop, if #6 wire is used there is a 0.32 volt drop. Change the breaker & leave the #8 wire, imho.
> ...



No problem, I used the chart/calculator on this site. https://www.stealth316.com/2-wire-resistance.htm
Easier than doing the calculation.


----------



## Zum (Jul 12, 2010)

moi said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> > moi said:
> ...


For the length of wire would you(/do you?)put 20 / 40 feet.
The total length would be around 40 foot?
Going by the powerstream site(at the bottom)theres a calculator as well,explains the length as the total length.
I'm just wondering if it's 40',for the pos.and neg. wire?


----------



## moi (Jul 12, 2010)

You most likely know your numbers way better then me but could you show or tell me the math you used to get those numbers?
I'm not being sarcastic,just wanting to know.
Using this site;
https://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm 
I am way higher,same with the minn kota site.[/quote]

No problem, I used the chart/calculator on this site. https://www.stealth316.com/2-wire-resistance.htm
Easier than doing the calculation.[/quote]
For the length of wire would you(/do you?)put 20 / 40 feet.
The total length would be around 40 foot?
Going by the powerstream site(at the bottom)theres a calculator as well,explains the length as the total length.
I'm just wondering if it's 40',for the pos.and neg. wire?[/quote]

I estimated just the 20 feet. I also considered the resistance per foot of the different size wire and felt instinctively that there just couldn't be any "significant" voltage drop. I suspect that if there was any serious voltage drop the trolling motor wire harness would be heating up as well. 
Not sure why the numbers aren't closer on the powerstream site. Haven't tried to figure it out.
opcorn:


----------



## Zum (Jul 12, 2010)

I was thinking 40' because the neg.side is part of the loop.
I don't know if thats right,was just trying to find out for sure.
Thanks for your replies.


----------

